
Psychological tricks in marketing - pclark
http://blog.businessofsoftware.org/2009/03/greasing-the-wheels-for-persuasion.html
======
jk4930
Something similar is known as the
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gruen_transfer> where you have a monotone
environment and then give customers something to focus their attention on.

------
swombat
Seems like a very naive version of an idea presented in "Predictably
Irrational", which is that relative positioning sells.

------
ftse
The flaw in his argument is he was dull following exciting. His proposal for
swaying a customer is to present exciting following dull.

